# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Dada

## O.Boulon

Via dlisted.com.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Deloras

Court, simple, efficace, le tout d'une grande finesse, ça c'est du journalisme!

----------


## Froyok

:tired: 
Je...
Hmmm...
3 news qui change ma vision du monde, je vais pas tenir le choc...

----------


## Darkmistermomy

C'est un faux !

----------


## JCLB

ha cette capacité des chevaux à bloquer leurs articulations pendant le sommeil, fascinant  ::o: 



ha, c'est un faux, dommage  ::sad::

----------


## CaMarchePas

The horse is a lie !

----------


## Conan3D

The horse is a cake

----------


## Darkmistermomy

The Cake is a horse ?

----------


## MystereGomme

> Via dlisted.com.
> 
> Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )


Certes.

----------


## Super Menteur

On dirait une photo de vacances de Vladimir Poutine.  ::o:

----------


## Zebb

Ha Boulon il découvre l'Internet!  :haha: 

Mais le cavalier ce serait pas celui du topic des photomontages ?

http://www.canardpc.com/img/news/406...50733_1362.jpg

----------


## Athelas

In soviet Russia, horse rides you

----------


## Belhoriann

The Cock is an arse ...

----------


## gros_bidule

Tout s'explique.

----------


## Akajouman

Moué... Moi je fais la même avec un éléphant.  ::ninja::  :chuck norris:

----------


## pouf

ça doit etre long à empailler quand meme

----------


## Projet 154

The horse is a spy...  :^_^:

----------


## ZeTuc

Mais n'importe quoi, c'est juste le cheval qui avalé sa chaîne stéréo, donc il fait avec  ::):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ça me manquait des news du genre.

----------


## La Mimolette

Paye ton Dada Ghettoblaster!

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Une putain de news se limitant à une simple photo débile postée par Omar Boulon génére, en 4 heures, plus de visites et de commentaires que des trucs sur l'excellente BO de Machinarium ou sur l'addon de Gratuitous Space Battle en presque une journée ?  ::O: 

Monde de merde.  ::|: 

:vasependreavecsesindies:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah mais non Raphi, j'ai bien été sur la news et j'ai bien aimé mais j'ai rien mis en avis car y'a rien a dire tout est dans le lien et en plus je voulais rien dire sur cette photo... et en faite j'écris un truc...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> j'ai bien été sur la news et j'ai bien aimé


Merci.

----------


## Narushima



----------


## Sigmound

> Une putain de news se limitant à une simple photo débile postée par Omar Boulon génére, en 4 heures, plus de visites et de commentaires que des trucs sur l'excellente BO de Machinarium ou sur l'addon de Gratuitous Space Battle en presque une journée ? 
> 
> Monde de merde. 
> 
> :vasependreavecsesindies:


La qualité d'une actu ne se mesure pas au nombre de réactions qu'elle suscite... :B): 

M'enfin là, un type qui s'apprête à faire un T-Bone Suplex à un canasson, admet que c'est fort !

----------


## Zes

C'est beau la reconversion des anciennes nageuses de l'est dans l'élevage nonobstant.

----------


## JJ Lionel

'fallait pas le vacciner contre la grippe A, c'est malin (maintenant tu rentres à pied).

----------


## ERISS

Ca n'a pas l'air d'être lourd comme un cheval mort.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Old School.

----------


## tb-51

Un Tchécoslovaque part a la boucherie, le cheval n'aura pas son mot a dire.

----------


## ShinSH

> Une putain de news se limitant à une simple photo débile postée par Omar Boulon génére, en 4 heures, plus de visites et de commentaires que des trucs sur l'excellente BO de Machinarium ou sur l'addon de Gratuitous Space Battle en presque une journée ? 
> 
> Monde de merde. 
> 
> :vasependreavecsesindies:


Titres trop compliqués pour la plèbe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Enzorx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP_0dDjoW_o

Look at my horse, my horse is amazing, give it a lick, hmm, it tastes just like raisins...

----------


## Sim's

Reversant !

----------


## Anton

C'est le cowboy cheval de Chernobyl.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> C'est le cowboy cheval de Chernobyl.


 :^_^:

----------


## Kette

Dans la petite place réservée l'association des news (en haut à droite) :

_A lire également:_


_ Cette news est unique !_

 :tired:  Ca c'est sûr.

----------


## Kaenyth

Encore une manifestation de la crise, ce pauvre homme n'avait plus de blé pour faire le plein d'essence de son cheval! A moins que ce ne soit l'inverse  ::P:

----------


## le_guide_michelin

[prend_la_voix_de_devillier]
Cette fois ci, ce site va trop loin.
Vous n'avez pas tenu compte de mes multiples avertissements. Le citoyen responsable que je suis, se voit contraint de vous dénoncer aux autorités.
Trop c'est trop.
Notre belle république est là pour protéger les honnêtes gens de news aussi scandaleuses ::(:

----------

